# VIP622 now with L7.10



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Didn't see any posts about L7.10 on 622's (probably not as many of us still using 622's...:lol,,

But L7.10 spooled 12/6...have not seen any release notes...


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, with a little help from google I found this info:

Software Release Notes Week of 12/05/11

ViP 211k - L551 (Partial Release)
STB date change update, Misc stability fixes

ViP 222 - L506 (Partial Release)
HDCP force TV2 fix, Free Preview Trigger/Trigger fixes, Reboot fixes, Misc stability fixes.

ViP 222k - L594 (Partial Release)
STB date change update, Misc stability fix

ViP 612 - L645 (Partial Release)
STB date change update, Blackout fix, Misc stability fix.

ViP 622 - L710 (Partial Release)
Install Wizard, Free Preview Trigger, Locks update, EPG updates, HDCP force TV2 fix, IPVOD Landing Page fix, STB date change update, Misc stability fixes.

ViP 722 - L722 (Partial Release)
STB date change, HDCP force TV2 fix, Misc stability fixes

ViP 722k - L750 (Partial Release)
AK/HI EPG Updates, Sling HLS, EPG Updates, IPVOD EPG Landing Page Fix, Closed Captioning fix, On Demand updates, DLST fix, Misc stability fixes

https://www.dishsupport.com/dish-network-software-release-notes/11552-software-release-notes-week-12-a.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The URL must set as sticky - only that site posting release notes, but many posts happening here asking about the notes.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I have two 622s. The oldest, which always updates first, has L7.10. Can't say I've noticed anything different.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

same here. got the update, didn't have much time to dig through, but everything seems the same


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I got it too. Don't know what's new.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I have L710 and I'm usually pretty late in the update schedule.

I'm not sure if it is coincidental, but I'm still having guide update issues.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

plasmacat said:


> I got it too. Don't know what's new.


You should get the notes if you'll use URL from the post http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2914385#post2914385


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I now have it on both 622s. That's a very quick rollout. Sometimes it's weeks before the second receiver gets an update.


----------

